# Gliere remind me of some sort of miix crossover between Zemlinsky & Rimsky-korsakov?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Gliere remind me of some sort of miix crossover between Zemlinsky & Rimsky-korsakov?*

Heck to be honest & humble I don't know much about the Romantic Era I lack in knowledge but as far as I know of,Gliere music akin to Zemlinsky and Korsakov for fantasy theme, sounding Russian, yes, this is my verdict , Gliere a wonderful composer but not my usual cup of tea, tend to be older but?

Gliere glorious, fantasy, the bombastical symphony of the Cossacks and Zemlinsky The Mermaid I kinda connect thee dots yah?

So is the recipe for Gliere ''magic'' is inspired by Rimsky Korsakov or Zemlinsky, did they know each other in the end.


----------



## paulbest (Apr 18, 2019)

Zemlinsky is a mix of all sorts of composers, Its like he has originality mixed in with strong borrowings. Rimsky has never impressed me much. 
I would say Rimsky is the more original of the 3. But not enough complexity to hold my interest.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

For me, Glière is more a blend between Borodin, Glazunov and Rimsky-Korsakov. I love Glière's music for his colour, exoticism, orchestration, for evoking epic imagery, in those regards he's very effective. Perhaps he lacks a little of profoundity, but that is not an important detail to enjoy his music (at least not for me).


----------

